# downloading the screensaver that came with my skin



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

I searched through the threads and didn't find an answer to this. I purchased a skin from decalgirl and can't figure out how to download the matching screensaver??Please help!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lisa,

Do you have my Kindle FAQ book? The information for adding custom screensavers begins at location 382.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are directions on the skin you received to tell you how to get the matching one--did you do that?

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

No fear, it's super easy. Trust me: I did it, and I've crashed pretty much everything I've laid my hands on this year.

So here's what you do:

You know what. Never mind. There are experts who can explain it better, and I'll just end up making you explode your toaster.
So check here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1477.0.html

or here:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17234&page=4

(post #55 is the one with the info you need.)

It's really really easy. I promise.

Good luck!
robin


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> You know what. Never mind. There are experts who can explain it better, and I'll just end up making you explode your toaster.
> So check here:


Robin you're always good for a laugh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you received your screensaver from Decalgirl (if you followed the directons on the skin sheet that you got, you should have gotten an email with the skin attached.)

Next, you'll need to hook your Kindle up to your computer using the USB cable. If you're uncomfortable doing this, let us know, we'll walk you through it!

Also, you should know that installing the custom one prevents the built-in screensavers from showing up, though you can go back to them or find ways around that, but that's a discussion for later.

Finally, here's a reprint of an earlier post about installing the screensaver http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,769.0.html:

As many know, Leslie covers adding custom screensavers on Location 381 of her book, _The Amazon Kindle FAQ_ availlable at Amazon:










Overview: you connect the Kindle to your PC via USB and create a folder, either on the Kindle itself or on the SD card, called _pictures _and then a subfolder called _screensavers _within the pictures folder. Note that they must be all in lowercase letters.

You copy the desired images into the _screensavers _folder. (Complete details elsewhere in the forum or in Leslie's book, this is just an overview).

Then, after safely removing the Kindle from the PC, on your Kindle, you go to Home and press Alt-z, which creates a book called _screensavers_.

You open that book and find the first image you want to use.

Press Alt-F if the battery indicator shows up at the bottom of the picture, this makes it full screen.

Then press Alt-shift-0 (zero) to copy it as a screensaver to the secret system screensaver file.

After doing this, you can press Alt-aA to put the Kindle to sleep and see your new screensavers.

Betsy


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

i have it saved in the screensavers folder i created but it isn't transferring to the kindle. I am a complete moron when it comes to computers. i appreciate the help!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Robin: You always make me laugh too. I need a laugh today it is going to be yucky here in New York today. Thanks for the links I need to download the screensaver that came with my skin too. I am going to wait till tomorrow when I have more time. I would do it tonight when I get home from work but I am going out to dinner with friends for a Christmas dinner. After a few glass of wine it may not be the time to try and download the screensaver.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I can speak from experience on this one:
Right after a few glasses of wine is the _optimal_ time to try downloading and installing screensavers.

Also, the alcohol makes you somewhat more grounded electrically than you would normally be, so you don't have to worry as much about the shower of sparks coming out of the vacuum cleaner. I mean, it'll seem funny rather than panic-inducing.

Other than that, I would totally follow Leslie's advice. She's the SME on this one.

Subject matter expert. Not Captain Hook's second in command.

~robin


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

"what about smee,  what about smee?  O wait smee is me.  What about me?"
Bob Hoskins as Smee from the movie HOOK


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I can speak from experience on this one:
> Right after a few glasses of wine is the _optimal_ time to try downloading and installing screensavers.
> 
> Also, the alcohol makes you somewhat more grounded electrically than you would normally be, so you don't have to worry as much about the shower of sparks coming out of the vacuum cleaner. I mean, it'll seem funny rather than panic-inducing.
> ...


Robin LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lisadawnrn said:


> i have it saved in the screensavers folder i created but it isn't transferring to the kindle. I am a complete moron when it comes to computers. i appreciate the help!


You do have the Kindle connected to your computer with the USB cable, right?

L


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

yes


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

i click on kindle and it brings up the pictures folder then i click that and it brings up screensavers folder and then click that and the screensaver is there. When i disconnect the kindle and do alt z no new book titled screensvaer appears.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay...and I am assuming you have Windows.

Open Windows explorer. On your computer, find the file for the screensaver you want to use. Copy it.

Now, navigate to your Kindle. Create a folder called picture. Click on that folder and then create a subfolder called screensavers.

Paste the copied file in the screensavers folder.

From there, follow the instructions Betsy gave a few posts back.

Report back.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lisadawnrn said:


> i click on kindle and it brings up the pictures folder then i click that and it brings up screensavers folder and then click that and the screensaver is there. When i disconnect the kindle and do alt z no new book titled screensvaer appears.


It will be the very last book on your home screen. Go to the very last page and see if it is there.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK

Did you press Alt-Z when you were at the home page?

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

make sure that pictures and screensavers are all in lowercase and spelled correctly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK
> 
> Did you press Alt-Z when you were at the home page?
> 
> Betsy


OOps you said you did, sorry!

How are the books sorted in your Kindle? By most recent or alphabetically by title?

Betsy


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

everything is lower case, I was on the home page when i did alt z. Am I suppose to do something to make it transfer to the kindle other than saving in the screensvaers folder? Just disconncet the kindle right after saving the image in the screensavers folder?


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

1st I clicked on kindle under my computer. then made a floder called pictues then clicked on make new floder and named that one screensavers. Is that the correct way to make a sub folder?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

That is correct.  Make sure your spelling is correct then once you disconnect the go to the home screen and press alt z


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

lisadawnrn said:


> 1st I clicked on kindle under my computer. then made a floder called pictues then clicked on make new floder and named that one screensavers. Is that the correct way to make a sub folder?


The screensavers folders is _inside_ the pictures folder, correct?


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

at the risk of sounding like an idiot how do i know if the screensavers folder is inside the pictures floder? This is most likely where I am making a complete mess of everything.


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I could use help from step one....how to make folders. I wasn't kidding when I said I was a computer moron. I am a great nurse though


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

when you create the pictures folder you then need to click on it in order to go into that folder.  Once inside the pictures folder then you create a new folder called screensavers.  Then click on that folder and insert your pictures.  Once you have done all of this then disconnect the kindle go to the home page and and press Alt z.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lisadawnrn said:


> I think I could use help from step one....how to make folders. I wasn't kidding when I said I was a computer moron. I am a great nurse though


Get Windows explorer up and running.

Use it to navigate to your Kindle. On my computer, the Kindle is drive G:

Once you are there, choose File --> New --> Folder. That will create a new folder. Call it pictures.

Now, click on the pictures folder to open it (go into it). Then, File --> New --> Folder to create a subfolder. Name this one screensavers.

Now, navigate back to your C: drive on your computer. Find the file for the screensaver. Copy it and then go back to your Kindle. Paste the file into the screensavers subfolder.

Report back if you get all that done.

L


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

did that leslie....now do i disconnect my kindle?


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

It's on my kindle!!!!! YaYYYYY! Now when I try to set it is the screensaver it isn't showing up....the preprogrammed ones are still coming up.


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

Got it!!! Thanks for all of your help everyone!! Did i mention that I am a kindleholic?? So sad!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

lisadawnrn said:


> Got it!!! Thanks for all of your help everyone!! Did i mention that I am a kindleholic?? So sad!


With that said... this is exactly where you belong lisadawnrn. Welcome to Kindleholics Anonymous.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Success! Congratulations, Lisa! Good job.

L


----------

